# cannondale caad 10/5 modifications



## solomon1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to lighten up my caad(shimano 105) 10 a bit. Am looking for some suggestions  

The only thing I changed so far on this bike is the wheelset. From shimano rs10 to AC carbon 58t.

thanks!


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Upgrade to a Cannondale Hollowgram SISL crankset and save about 300grams or so.


----------



## solomon1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you quote me on the approximate price, if I were to lower the current weight (~17.5) to say 14-15lb?

thanks!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

one of my buddies got a Caad10 3 (Ultegra) and it came with a FSA SL-K crankset.

SL-K Light BB30 Crankset

2012 FSA SL-K Light Crankset For BB30 With Bearings - Competitive Cyclist

688 grams claimed weight compared to the Gossamer Pro's claimed weight of 808 grams


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Your biggest things for weight would be getting rid of the gossamer crankset by installing the hollowgram sisl or the new Sram red exogram crankset. Next you want to get the bars and seatpost/saddle.

Thomson elite is a nice seatpost along with the Williams carbon. Both are reasonable priced options. Also the Williams carbon compact bar is nice and light. The stock stem is actually light and you won't save much there. Only change it if you need to for a better fit or just want to match.

Also some planet-x CNC ultralight brakes are around $150 and would drop over 100g from the stock tektros.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

I got back into riding this spring and bought a CAAD10 5. I thought I would be happy with it, but so far I changed out the 105 to full Dura-Ace (Shifters, brakes, front and rear derailers, cassette and chain). Seat to fizik Antares, bars to FSA K-Wing Carbon, the wheels to Shimano RS80 with Michelin Pro4's and the crankset to FSA SLK Light. Pedals are still 105 and added a Garmin 500.

The only thing stock is the Frame, Fork, stem and seat post. It now weighs just under 17lbs. I am happy with the bike now but am going to upgrade to a supersix evo this winter.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

kirbdoggy said:


> I got back into riding this spring and bought a CAAD10 5. I thought I would be happy with it, but so far I changed out the 105 to full Dura-Ace (Shifters, brakes, front and rear derailers, cassette and chain). Seat to fizik Antares, bars to FSA K-Wing Carbon, the wheels to Shimano RS80 with Michelin Pro4's and the crankset to FSA SLK Light. Pedals are still 105 and added a Garmin 500.
> 
> The only thing stock is the Frame, Fork, stem and seat post. It now weighs just under 17lbs. I am happy with the bike now but am going to upgrade to a supersix evo this winter.


You aren't going to keep the CAAD10? Would be a great backup when the EVO is out of commission. 

I was thinking about putting the Hollowgrams on, but will probably put the FSA SLK crankset and be done with upgrading the CAAD10. I have switched out the cockpit to all Ritchey WCS seatpost, stem, and logic II handlebars. I'm happy with the stock Kappa saddle for a couple hours, but then it gets uncomfortable so may switch it out eventually. Definitely looking forward to picking up an EVO HM Red Racing Edition for my bday present in the Fall.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

RCMTB said:


> You aren't going to keep the CAAD10? Would be a great backup when the EVO is out of commission.
> 
> I was thinking about putting the Hollowgrams on, but will probably put the FSA SLK crankset and be done with upgrading the CAAD10. I have switched out the cockpit to all Ritchey WCS seatpost, stem, and logic II handlebars. I'm happy with the stock Kappa saddle for a couple hours, but then it gets uncomfortable so may switch it out eventually. Definitely looking forward to picking up an EVO HM Red Racing Edition for my bday present in the Fall.


I have a friend that is going to buy the CAAD10 in its stock configuration. If needed I could still use it. 

I put the SLK's on because I got a set off ebay cheap. They are good but have a small creak that I am having trouble getting rid of. I really want that EVO HM Red but I cannot justify it, I think that I am going to order the EVO Red standard.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

kirbdoggy said:


> I have a friend that is going to buy the CAAD10 in its stock configuration. If needed I could still use it.
> 
> I put the SLK's on because I got a set off ebay cheap. They are good but have a small *creak* that I am having trouble getting rid of. I really want that EVO HM Red but I cannot justify it, I think that I am going to order the EVO Red standard.


Yeah, I was reading about the SLK's creaking. Maybe I'll just wait until the version 1 Hollowgrams lower in price.


----------

